# Counter Strike: Global Offensive



## Farobi (Aug 20, 2014)

I am in love with this game! OMG, it's like taking over my life despite me being terribad at it. The weapon skins -- THE WEAPON SKINS!!! I have such a bad laptop that lags almost all the time in online matches but I can't get off sometimes, haha.

Does anyone here have CSGO too?


----------



## West8991 (Aug 20, 2014)

Personally, this game is honestly the worst in the Counter Strike series. Source was better, and will always be better. I dont understand the point of skins, this isn't TF2 or DOTA 2, this is a 15 dollar game. In CS:S I could go and get skins that replaced the animations and the actual gun itself for absolutely free, and now we have to waste money on splotches of paint. The point of Counter Strike is a fun tactical FPS, and the game play isn't really as fluid as it used to be. I mean play CS:S and you can see how less floaty it is, it honestly makes matches much more fair. Another problem is that this game likes to borrow from CoD (We CS players play CS because it makes us feel supreme) so look at CS:GO and you'll see a game that likes to borrow elements from CoD. I mean look at the map packs, the stickers, the "Camos"(Skins). Honestly its sickening at times, and I swear I am the only one who feels this way about the game. But that's my two cents.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 20, 2014)

I get my skins through betting in CSGOLounge, and the ones I aim for usually cost less than a $1, which is pretty nice :] I get my Steam funds through selling item drops in the game (boxes, skins etc), without really touching any outside value except for TBT Bells. I really want to try out Source though, I'll have to wait for it to be on sale since I'm pretty cheap xD


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 20, 2014)

Source is the worst game, there's a reason it never seriously took off competitively. GO however moves the game back into the 1.6 direction, and as a result, it's growing very quickly as an esport. ESL One last week saw 3-400,000 viewers. There's nothing wrong with skins, it doesn't detract from the gameplay at all. In fact it helps put money into the competitive scene, and also provides income for talented designers. 

If you're the only one who feels that way about the game, then maybe you're wrong.

ps. I have a Stattrak Balisong, really want a nice AWP skin though.


----------



## unravel (Aug 20, 2014)

Tbh CS GO is way better than source plus you can watch tourneys too


----------



## Farobi (Aug 20, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Tbh CS GO is way better than source plus you can watch tourneys too



oMG get out you dont even play csgo that often ;~; lels

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk thanks for the 250 tbt bells bruh haha


----------



## unravel (Aug 21, 2014)

Farobi said:


> oMG get out you dont even play csgo that often ;~; lels
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> jk thanks for the 250 tbt bells bruh haha



I do dot0n00bieh


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Aug 22, 2014)

I have it, but I never could get into it much. It's fun to play on casual servers for a while but I couldn't get into competitive if my life depended on it.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 7, 2014)

Bump because this game is awesome but I'm still a Silver.

If anyone wants to buy CSGO, contact me first. You can buy it cheaper through me since the Philippine Store is selling a much cheaper copy compared to international ones (PHP store is less than ~$10, NA is $15 // pm if interested  ).

But on topic, what are your favorite maps? Dust 2 is a great map but it's too overrated since I keep on getting matched on it in Competitive. Cache and Overpass are pretty underrated. I like Inferno too, but Nuke is getting meh since I suck at it at Terrorist side.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 7, 2014)

I really like Cache, it's probably the map I know best after dust2. Despite nuke being a staple of competitive cs for a decade, I still don't really know the map.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 7, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Bump because this game is awesome but I'm still a Silver.
> 
> If anyone wants to buy CSGO, contact me first. You can buy it cheaper through me since the Philippine Store is selling a much cheaper copy compared to international ones (PHP store is less than ~$10, NA is $15 // pm if interested  ).



You can frequently find it for 3 TF2/Dota Keys on SteamTrades. 1 key = $2.49 usually.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 8, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> You can frequently find it for 3 TF2/Dota Keys on SteamTrades. 1 key = $2.49 usually.



I went there and most of the threads selling it are for 4-5 keys. The latest one that was selling it for 3 keys was a month ago, so I think my price seems fair enough.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 8, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I went there and most of the threads selling it are for 4-5 keys. The latest one that was selling it for 3 keys was a month ago, so I think my price seems fair enough.



Frequently =/= all the time lol
It goes on sale on Steam for $3.74 several times a year (same with all of Valve's titles, like Half-Life), so you can USUALLY (this is a key word here, please take note) find it for 2-3 keys. Depending on the seller. If you pay more than that, you're being ripped off.


----------



## unravel (Oct 8, 2014)

Are you bored? :}


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 8, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Are you bored? :}



Me? Always.


----------



## unravel (Oct 8, 2014)

It's okay I know how you feel... if you get what I mean lol


----------



## Farobi (Oct 8, 2014)

W3W guys keep this on topic please  


I just got 29-4-9 in freaking Nuke lately, top fragger. The other team kinda sucks but I'm surprised that my K-D ratio was pretty awesome.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 9, 2014)

damn son somebody 1 starred this thread


----------



## Farobi (Oct 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> damn son somebody 1 starred this thread



lol i get the feeling i know who, though it's not that big of a deal really.

im pretty excited for the next operation. i want to get the case drops asap to sell in the marketplace for hyped prices, since i sold a huntsman case for a dollar one time, when prices were $3.86


----------



## unravel (Oct 10, 2014)

Farobi said:


> lol i get the feeling i know who, though it's not that big of a deal really.



Ohhhh I get what you mean sir B)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

Farobi said:


> lol i get the feeling i know who, though it's not that big of a deal really.
> 
> im pretty excited for the next operation. i want to get the case drops asap to sell in the marketplace for hyped prices, since i sold a huntsman case for a dollar one time, when prices were $3.86



the operation passes get cheaper as the operation runs, someone should graph to see if it's worth buying the pass early at full price so you can sell the cases for a high price, or if it's worth waiting for it to go down

- - - Post Merge - - -

another vac banwave, rest in piss hackers and all your knives



Spoiler: profanity


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm not going to fall for the obvious bait.


----------



## unravel (Oct 10, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I'm not going to fall for the obvious bait.



Pmed you lets talk there


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

What obvious bait...


----------



## unravel (Oct 10, 2014)

He thought it was me who cause a trouble and add one star
I thought it was you to put one star but w/e

- - - Post Merge - - -

*who


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

I never rate threads


----------



## unravel (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't even know how to rate a thread.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 10, 2014)

(Why does thread rating even matter?)

I play CS:GO in my free time when I'm not in the mood for TF2 or starting up a console for Battlefield. Not terribly good at it really, never enjoy being the last alive on my team because I pretty much feel them judging.  Plus this scrub still aims for the body instead of the head out of instinct so...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

Tom said:


> (Why does thread rating even matter?)
> 
> I play CS:GO in my free time when I'm not in the mood for TF2 or starting up a console for Battlefield. Not terribly good at it really, never enjoy being the last alive on my team because I pretty much feel them judging.  Plus this scrub still aims for the body instead of the head out of instinct so...



well hey if u shoot for long enough the recoil drives the bullets to the head


----------



## unravel (Oct 10, 2014)

CS: GO is fun especially there are weirdos in the server. Hey Farobi remember the group of pinoys they told us to go at B and have a group picafter that we play a knife game xD


----------



## Farobi (Oct 11, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> CS: GO is fun especially there are weirdos in the server. Hey Farobi remember the group of pinoys they told us to go at B and have a group picafter that we play a knife game xD


I was the person who screamed 'ALL KNIFE' on the server. They got too annoyed that they actually did it, lol. The  majority did agree to it though, and kicked any player who used a gun. Ahh, good times.

As for being the last person in my team, yeah, it's pretty nerve-wrecking but I got used to it since I always play my own way (bad habit, I know). I almost clutched a 4v1 too, it's just that the last guy did more damage to me. I did shed 86 HP on him, but my teammate wasn't even impressed with it >.< It's pretty fun though.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 19, 2014)

Another game with skins


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 19, 2014)

atonnoudjement said:


> I met this kid at uni who makes a TON of money off it by making gun camos or something
> he has like 3,000+hours on it it's crazy
> he made like $800 in one week how do you do that



Steam workshop bro, if ur talented enough, you can make a lot of money


----------



## Farobi (Oct 20, 2014)

I am a cautious gambler, you can say.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is CSGOLounge by the way


----------



## Farobi (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow I'm Silver 2 now. luls happyyyy


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone got a spare SWAT card they're looking to trade or gift kindly? I've got two spare Anarchists I'm looking to get rid of to complete my badge.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2014)

OPERATION VANGUARD
Six community maps added to the Operation Vanguard map group, available for free to ALL CS:GO players.
de_marquis, de_facade, de_season, de_bazaar, cs_workout, and cs_backalley
The Operation Vanguard Pass is now available. With an operation pass, you'll receive:
A personal Operation Vanguard Journal
Exclusive access to the new Operation Vanguard weapon case as a separate timed drop.
TWO all-new Campaigns: Weapon Specialist and Vanguard. Choose your own path through a series of missions that span the globe, and receive extra weapons or Operation Vanguard weapon cases as a reward.
Access to two optional campaigns: Maghreb and Eurasia.
An Operation Vanguard Challenge Coin, which can be upgraded by completing branches of a campaign.
Active Duty and Vanguard Scorecards, and Friends Leaderboards to track and compare your Competitive Matchmaking performance throughout the Operation.
Operation runs until February 10th, 2015.
ARMS RACE
Friendly Fire has been turned off.
de_stmarc, de_lake and de_safehouse are now available in Arms Race mode.
Fixed game reporting the wrong name of the player who got to knife level in Arms Race.
Major update to Arms Race mode:
Leaders (players with the highest weapon index) from each team now glow for a short time after attacking.
The weapon progression list now picks a weapon randomly from 5 fixed weapon categories.
The number of levels to reach Golden Knife have been reduced to 16.
Two kills are needed to upgrade with each weapon (unless you get a knife kill or kill the enemy leader).
Added some new sounds to AR mode.
To see more of the Arms Race rules changes, see this guide: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=336510139
DEMOLITION
Friendly Fire has been turned off.
de_shortdust added to Demolition mode
DEATHMATCH
Changed Deathmatch bonus weapon to support all guns.
GAMEPLAY
When FF is off, bullets no longer penetrate teammates
UI
Fixed grenades icons in weapon panel obeying the user's HUD color setting
Fixed Mini-Scoreboard panel not properly hiding a few avatars slots on a full server in casual when you had the Mini-Scoreboard Style set to "Just Show Player Count"
Fixed the freeze panel overlapping with the info panel.
MISC
Halloween has come to a grisly end. (sv_holiday_mode set back to 0)
Fixed rebuy not rebuying nades, defuse kit, or taser correctly.
Volume of ambient and 1st person sounds have been slightly reduced in "headphones" setting.
Death Camera music no longer plays while spectating.
Half-time / Game-end music no longer plays in overwatch mode.
Fixed bug where 10 second countdown music(s) would play after round end when round end music volume was set to 0.
Addressed hitches that were caused by synchronous file i/o.
Rumor has it:

New missions are rate limited to 4 days

/u/ashisme has the contents of the new case: http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffen...terstrike_global_offensive_update_for/cm058al

Item schema update: https://github.com/SteamDatabase/SteamTracking/commit/b55b3b09c06d3413d3588ce350d56233bf58df7f

Did you know? This update breaks the tradition of alternating between two starting letters (Payback > Bravo > Phoenix > Breakout)? NOW YOU KNOW!

Size is close to 500 MB

HYPE!

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/2m1nbn/major_counterstrike_global_offensive_update_for/?sort=new here's where i got the news from btw


----------



## Farobi (Nov 18, 2014)

bump because never going on csgolounge again


----------



## unravel (Nov 18, 2014)

Farobi said:


> OPERATION VANGUARD
> Six community maps added to the Operation Vanguard map group, available for free to ALL CS:GO players.
> de_marquis, de_facade, de_season, de_bazaar, cs_workout, and cs_backalley
> The Operation Vanguard Pass is now available. With an operation pass, you'll receive:
> ...



Sir, have a drink... so seriously stop with the madness


----------



## Farobi (Nov 21, 2014)

KQLY and SF from Titan and Epsilon respectively (top professional CSGO players) got banned for using cheats. I was rooting for Titan, but oh well. 

It was on top of the reddit page too.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 21, 2014)

a couple of other pros have been caught moving their expensive items off their account, suspicious


----------



## Farobi (Nov 22, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> a couple of other pros have been caught moving their expensive items off their account, suspicious



I swear I'm just waiting for half of fnatic to book a plane and take their VACation. I feel like everyone but pronax is cheating there 

brb stocking up fnatic holo stickers before they get revoked and sell them on a later date once they get banned


----------



## unravel (Nov 22, 2014)

Farobi cheated in csgo


----------



## Farobi (Nov 22, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Farobi cheated in csgo


I was just offered a 7-day trial by supex0 mate!! I used it in my alt account dw


----------



## asuka (Nov 26, 2014)

ITS SO PWETTY


----------



## Farobi (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm happy for NIP. They seem to be on good form ----------- or everyone they encounter chokes in the most important rounds.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 29, 2014)

holy **** nip vs ldlc last map going into overtime daaaamn wat an ending


----------



## unravel (Nov 30, 2014)

Fnatic vs ldlc = cheat scandal 101

oh and btw


----------



## Farobi (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Farobi (Dec 12, 2014)

dead bc i dropped a 30 bomb on the other team and they call me a hacker :')


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 12, 2014)

well i finally completed my matchmaking calibration and i got placed into SEM, p happy with that given how little i play


----------



## unravel (Dec 12, 2014)

Farobi said:


> dead bc i dropped a 30 flashbangs on the other team and they call me a hacker :')



Good job hacker


----------



## Farobi (Jan 3, 2015)

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=368932630

If my ping was like this in every game I would probably be in a higher rank. I usually get over 150 ping in most of my games. 

My country has one of the worst Internet providers, man.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 4, 2015)

ur silver 2 with over 100 wins?

wtf


----------



## Farobi (Jan 5, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> ur silver 2 with over 100 wins?
> 
> wtf



i play on my bed ok

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kappa


----------



## charade501 (Jan 5, 2015)

Farobi said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=368932630
> 
> If my ping was like this in every game I would probably be in a higher rank. I usually get over 150 ping in most of my games.
> 
> My country has one of the worst Internet providers, man.



Have you set your mm_dedicated_search_maxping to 80 or less? That could definitely be helpful. It'll be a little more difficult to find a game, but ultimately very worthwhile.


----------



## Farobi (Jan 6, 2015)

charade501 said:


> Have you set your mm_dedicated_search_maxping to 80 or less? That could definitely be helpful. It'll be a little more difficult to find a game, but ultimately very worthwhile.


Yeah actually. Though it doesn't always work, idk why. Maybe it's the speed of the internet that's the problem.


----------



## unravel (Jan 16, 2015)

PLDC sucks you can't do anything about it bro

- - - Post Merge - - -

And this


Spoiler


----------



## Farobi (Jan 16, 2015)

actually after the update my ping has been quite better. : )

i finally got a (cheap) mousepad and a cheap gaming mouse. now im currently in a 10-win streak and usually end up top fragging (my last game ended up with me almost doubled the kills of the 2nd top fragger lol) but i cant. rank. up.

stuck in ELO hell : ( rip silver 2 account


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 16, 2015)

Farobi said:


> actually after the update my ping has been quite better. : )
> 
> i finally got a (cheap) mousepad and a cheap gaming mouse. now im currently in a 10-win streak and usually end up top fragging (my last game ended up with me almost doubled the kills of the 2nd top fragger lol) but i cant. rank. up.
> 
> stuck in ELO hell : ( rip silver 2 account



ur supposed to rank up faster if u score more than 40 in a game??


----------



## Farobi (Jan 23, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> ur supposed to rank up faster if u score more than 40 in a game??



idk what ur saying :x

ranked up to silver 3. took me long enough....

- - - Post Merge - - -

XD XD XD *being silver is hard work* XD XD XD


----------



## Pin (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't know if this thread is dead yet, but lets hope for the best. 



KarlaKGB said:


> ur supposed to rank up faster if u score more than 40 in a game??


If you're referring to the total points at the end of the game then no. Ranking up faster in the game depends on many factors. First, I'm going to start with what you said. The total points that you've scored in a game doesn't have to be over 40. There are games where your team will do really good and a score of 40 won't be enough. If you do want to rank up faster, here are a few things that I would suggest:

1.If you have played the game for a while now, around 1 year, but you're still in a low rank, silver-nova, due to your early start of MM or any other reason, I suggest to you to get another account and buy the game again. Wait until it gets on sale, and you can get it for around $8. The reason for that is simple. The more you play, the more it will take you to rank up.
2. Follow the 'meta' of the game, meaning that you should avoid maps that are one sided, such as nuke, or maps that are harder for early players, such as cobblestone. Try to stick with the 4 basic maps, dust2, inferno, cache and mirage. Those maps are more balanced and easier to learn.
3. When it comes to the 4 maps listed above, you should try and learn the names of the important sites for each map, so you can better communicate with your team; long, mid, cat etc.
4.What is your team's rank and what is the enemy's rank. This is pretty basic to understand. If you are a much higher rank than your enemy team, the game would 'expect' for you to win, thus you'll get fewer ELO points if you win against a lower rank rather than a higher rank enemy.
5.MVP does matter. The more MVP stars you get, the better.
6.Points matter as well, but there is no certain number of how many total points you should have to rank up faster. It all depends on your team. In order to rank up faster you have to make sure that you remain on the first or second place almost all the time.
7.Finally, if you do decide to buy the game again, make sure that you can ace your promo games. Play daily if you can, and always get the 2 wins/day. If you feel like you're losing games in one day, take a break and repeat the next day. It is very important to be top score,place #1-2 (top fragging) in your team as much as you can. The most important thing is to have the extremely few losses when you do your promos. If you win your 10 promos in a period of 1 week, and lose a maximum of 7 or so games, while top fragging for 50%-75% of your games, you should be placed into MG/DMG at the end of your promos.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 29, 2015)

*Counterstrike: Global Offensive*

Hello, does anyone play this game? I have a "team" that got me deranked on purpose. They said they'd get me up again and they decided to make what they called "****** noises" the entire game and evidently we lost big time.

Wondering if anyone else plays and has some stories or tips. If anyone wants to team up, we can hopefully encounter no smurfs. Just PM/VM me.



Spoiler:  











This is one of my favorite videos of CS:GO.

**
Forgot to state I am currently Silver 2
The game goes on sale for $5 a lot so you can pick it up then.


----------



## ardrey (Mar 29, 2015)

Norski said:


> Hello, does anyone play this game? I have a "team" that got me deranked on purpose. They said they'd get me up again and they decided to make what they called "****** noises" the entire game and evidently we lost big time.
> 
> Wondering if anyone else plays and has some stories or tips. If anyone wants to team up, we can hopefully encounter no smurfs. Just PM/VM me.
> 
> ...



My bf is super into CSGO, his main is MG2 I believe. I'll let him know xD


----------



## tobi! (Mar 29, 2015)

Yikes. I was only Silver 3... Now Silver 2 thanks to..._THEM._


----------



## ardrey (Mar 29, 2015)

Man that really sucks  These sorts of things tend to happen with team based games unfortunately... You could have muted them once they started being obnoxious, but I guess the loss is inevitable if they weren't even trying


----------



## tobi! (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah, the losses add up. I can't believe I was the only one to get deranked. Thanks, though.


----------



## ardrey (Mar 29, 2015)

Norski said:


> Yeah, the losses add up. I can't believe I was the only one to get deranked. Thanks, though.



np  either way, I'll direct my bf to this thread since I suck at CSGO too much to be of any use. He should be able to give you some tips if you need any c:


----------



## Pin (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey. So, lets get started. Firstly, and this is the most important thing out of everything that will follow...never play with people that want to derank. Now..here comes the tips I have for you...This may end up being pretty lengthy.

1.Learn all the competitive maps that the game offers, and when I say learn them...I mean memorize them. If someone where to give you a pencil and a paper and tell you the name of the map, you should be able to sketch it perfectly the way it is in-game. Learn the names of all the spots in every competitive map...terms like cat,long,pit,secret etc.

2. Play daily. There is no point in trying to be good if you only play once a week. Try to play daily, for as much as you can. I recommend somewhere between 2-3 hours at least. 1 hour worth of deathmatch and 2 hours of competitive. This should be a daily routine, but you can always replace competitive with more deathmatch, but never the opposite.

3.HS only. This goes with a lot of aim practice. Play lots of deathmatch against other players and always aim for the head. This takes a while to master, a few months, or years, it is all up to how much you play per day. 

4.Keep your crosshair at level head/chest level.

5.Know your angles/play with the wall. What I mean by this is pretty simple. Whenever you're trying to peek your enemy, do it so that the distance between you and wall is the smallest possible. Basically, avoid wide peeks. This also includes knowing basic spots for each map, where your enemy might be so you can have your crosshair already placed in the right direction.

6.Shooting; I would like to divide this part in 3 smaller sections. 
    a)1-2 bullets ; Shoot 1-2 bullets at the enemy with a pause of 1-1.5 seconds after each 1-2 bullets. Use this method of shooting if there is a large distance between you and the enemy.
   b) 5 bullets; Shoot 5 bullets at the enemy with a pause of 1-1.5 seconds after 5 consecutive bullets. Keep in mind that for the last 2 bullets you should pull down your crosshair, just a little bit, so that you can control your spray pattern. Use this method if the opponent is at a medium distance away from you.
   c)Full on spray; As the name tells you, use all the bullets you've got into a single reload for this method. In order to use this method you have to learn the spray pattern of the weapons, and to control it perfectly so that your bullets don't end up all over the place. Each weapon has a different spray pattern. I suggest you look up some youtube videos for this one. Practice makes it perfect. Only use this one if the enemy is very close to you.

Note: you may switch between a or b regardless of the distance, depending on the situation that you're in. After a while of playing deathmatch/competitive you will figure out which one to use at a certain time.

7. Avoid crouch spraying as much as you can. This might be an effective way to kill your enemy, but the truth about it is the following...If you can't kill the enemy within the first 5-6 bullets, you're dead.

8. Find the best config settings for you. Search up the internet for a list with config settings that might be useful for you, and adapt those to fit your style. You may want to use a crosshair generator in order to make the perfect crosshair for you etc. There is a lot to talk about those kind of settings so it is better to search up on Google for something that specifically talks about those kinds of settings.

9. Watch pros...This will not help you a lot in terms of shooting or what not, since it is better to experience it yourself rather than looking at someone who already knows how to do it relatively perfect, but pros are useful if you want to learn new inventive strategies that could potentially apply to any sort of competitive game. Things like boost over a smoke or all sort of tricks.



This is all I could think of that is worth mentioning. If something else comes up, I'm going to edit the post/reply.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks! I'm extremely guilty of crouch shooting due to my experience in other shooting games. I also get scared if I'm cornered and run/shoot which I know is extremely ineffective.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm Silver 4! This game is fun. I can't queue with people out of asia though..


----------



## Pin (Apr 1, 2015)

The game is fun. It's too bad that there are not many people on the forums playing it. Heh, nothing much to expect, as far as I could tell, the forum contains mostly 3DS games. There is another main thread for CS:GO... but it's not active at all.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 1, 2015)

Pin said:


> The game is fun. It's too bad that there are not many people on the forums playing it. Heh, nothing much to expect, as far as I could tell, the forum contains mostly 3DS games. There is another main thread for CS:GO... but it's not active at all.



Oh, didn't know.
I didn't expect a lot of people to like this game. People say it's just COD with a different name. smh.


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2015)

I forgot what rank so w/e


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 4, 2015)

Is that a good game?


----------



## Pin (Apr 4, 2015)

Norski said:


> Oh, didn't know.
> I didn't expect a lot of people to like this game. People say it's just COD with a different name. smh.



There are plenty of people that like this game, it's just that you don't really find many in a forum such as belltree. I would say that COD is a cheap copy of the game, with fancier graphics but with really poor quality competitive gameplay compared to cs. CS will be here for a while since it can be played by anyone as it doesn't require a powerful computer to run it properly.



Shayne said:


> Is that a good game?



CS GO is great if you're casual or if you're the competitive type of person, but here's a little advice. If you want to play it casually but still do competitive matches, I suggest you find 4 other people with the same idea in mind just so you can avoid getting kicked and so on by the so called "pros" of the game.



Overall, I'm glad that this thread came back to life. If there are any questions about the game itself etc, please ask and I'll respond to them as soon as I can.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 5, 2015)

Rank Silver 3 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Any tips on the AWP? I do the switch thing (Press 2-switch to Pistol, Press 1-switch back to AWP).


----------



## Farobi (Apr 6, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I forgot what rank so w/e



you are unranked 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shayne said:


> Is that a good game?



its gr8 m8, but it'll suck your lifeforce for months......


----------



## Pin (Apr 6, 2015)

Norski said:


> Rank Silver 3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Any tips on the AWP? I do the switch thing (Press 2-switch to Pistol, Press 1-switch back to AWP).



When you're using an awp, or any weapon for that matter, instead of pressing 2-1 to switch between the weapon and pistol, use q(default key) to switch to the weapon you had previously. To do this, you will have to make sure that the pistol was your previous gun and the one that you're using at the moment is your main weapon. In my opinion, it is faster and more efficient to use the q method rather than the numbers. It also decreases the chance of switching to the wrong weapon by accident. 

Now, when it comes to tips for the awp:
1. Since awp got nerfed recently so that you have a slower walking speed while scoped, avoid picking wide corners and walking with the awp while you're scoped.
2. Lean how to quick-scope. You have to have a pretty decent mouse with a good response time in order to be able to press right  -left click fast enough. While you're quick-scoping, imagine a dot in the center of your monitor. That is where your bullet is most likely to hit if you quick-scope correctly. You can even take a piece of tape and put it in the center of the monitor; some people used to do that in cs 1.6, don't know about cs go but you could give it a try.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 6, 2015)

They nerfed Tech-9 too. RIP Awp+Tech-9


----------



## Pin (Apr 6, 2015)

AWP was the biggest nerf. Pretty good one in my opinion since all I could see in MM was 2-3 awp players/team where at least one of them had no idea what he was doing. The Tech-9 is not such a huge deal for me. I was never really good with it to begin with, never liked the weapon.  I rather stay with the glock and usp, and rarely deagle.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm finally a Silver Elite! Waw!

There's this map on the Workshop that helps with recoil. It's very useful and may or may not have contributed to my ranking up 

Link: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=419404847


----------



## Brad (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh god. I love CS so much; it's just that I'm not very good. I was okay for a little while back in the CS:S days, but I stopped playing, and now I'm out of practice. Always wanted to get back into it, though.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 7, 2015)

Brad said:


> Oh god. I love CS so much; it's just that I'm not very good. I was okay for a little while back in the CS:S days, but I stopped playing, and now I'm out of practice. Always wanted to get back into it, though.



What rank are you on CS;GO?


----------



## Brad (Apr 7, 2015)

Norski said:


> What rank are you on CS;GO?



I have none.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 8, 2015)

Thought I'd upload my recent highlight.

I got scared around 0:16 so I aimed my crosshairs at the ground. Still a good almost ace.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 9, 2015)

If anyone needs a team or someone to play with, PM or VM me. I got a team (most of the time) and a TeamSpeak. My rank is silver 3.


----------



## epona (Apr 11, 2015)

my ex boyfriend was obsessed with this game, he used to marathon it for 12 hours with his friends once a month lol


----------



## Espurr96 (Apr 11, 2015)

I play it every so often. I am an amateur at best.  One thing though is this game offends me.

Globally.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 11, 2015)

How neccecary is putting lots of money into this game to play? A bunch of my friends who play it have put like ?200+ into buying "keys"? i think. So is putting lots of mioney into it required to play?


----------



## tobi! (Apr 11, 2015)

Well, some people get EXTREMELY lucky and get knives worth $500-$700. It's just a form of gambling. You try to win back what you spent. 

What people get from crates (buy keys to unlock) are skins. Skins do not alter gameplay whatsoever. They're simply for looks and to show off to your friends, teammates, enemies, mothers, etc. Some skins look awesome, others are meh. Some skins show how many kills you've gotten off a particular gun, too.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 12, 2015)

Another form of gambling is skin betting: www.csgolounge.com being one of the most used sites for that sort of gambling. I can't say I'm addicted to that site (as people tend to do) but it's a fun way for me to root for CSGO eSports teams and win some 0.04c skins!

Ranked up to SEM today  Closer and closer to Nova but I feel like I'll have to spend a longer time in SEM due to bottom fragging my last game. (I'm rarely bottom of the board during my Silver3-Silver Elite days)


----------



## Pin (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello everyone. I haven't posted in a while. I've recently ranked up to MGE. If you're interested in gambling skins, and have a lot of $ to spare, CS:GO Jackpot should do it for you...The more value your items have, the higher the chance of winning the bet.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 13, 2015)

I ranked up to silver four. Not quite pro but I think I'm really improving.

EDIT: GOLD NOVA MASTER now


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 13, 2015)

nice job guys ur nearly out of subhuman tier


----------



## WOLEEGEE (Apr 13, 2015)

bump


----------

